# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  sms قطيفية وحابة أتعرف

## ملاك الورد ..~

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اليوم عندي هدرة وأتمنى الاقي سعة صدركم ومشاركتكم بالموضوع 
لا يخفى على الجميع موضوع الشات التلفزيوني الي هدفه بغالبية القنوات سرقة أموال المشاهدين والراغبين في التعارف 
حتى بالشهر الفضيل وبنهار رمضان ما يوقفون رسائل الاعجاب والغرام وطلبات التعارف
ماكو احترام  لشهر رمضان 
لكن الي باط جبدي  ( كبدي)  بزيادة بنات  وشباب القطيف الي صاير اسمهم يلعلع بالشاتات التلفزيونية 
وين راح الحياء 
لهالدرجة وصل بنا التجاهر بالفسق  علنا على رؤوس الاشهاد 
وين كلمة التشيع   الي على بالنا بمجرد انتمائنا للمذهب الشيعي راح ننجو من عذاب الله 
بالذمة مو احنا السبب بجرءة أعداء المذهب علينا ؟؟؟
لو مو شايفين شيء علينا ما  تجرأوا وسووا مسلسل مثل ثمن الخطايا ومعاهم حق  وبلاش ندفن راسنا بالتراب مثل النعام ....
مو احنا الي وسخنا سمعتنا بأنفسنا ؟؟؟
لا نقول ان ماكو ناس تستغل زواج المتعة للكسب المادي ....صحيح مو بالقطيف حسب علمي لكن خلينا نروح سوريا ونشوف البلاوي وخاصة من العراقيات المهجرات الي صاروا كل كم يوم مع واحد باسم زواج المتعة وهو للاسف زنا مغطى لان زواج المتعة  له اصول وقواعد لا يعمل بها وله عدة وهم ما يعتدون واتحدى احد منكم ينكر هالشيء  .....شكلي من قهري طلعت عن الموضوع  نرجع لمحور حديثنا 
صايرين بنات البلد صيدة سهلة  للـــ
وأعدائنا ما يقصرون من يشوف اسم وحدة قطيفية يقعدون يزنون على راسها  
وبغياب الرقابة من الأهل 
وكثرة الفلوس باليد  الي ما نعرف منين مصدرها 
صار اسم بناتنا قبل شبابنا يزين شات القنوات الهابطة والسخيفة والي ما الها هدف غير كسب الفلوس عن طريق التعارف 
احنا شيعة لازم نصير قدوة  
وين الشباب الي المفروض نعدهم لنصرة الامام المهدي اللهم عجل له الفرج وسهل له المخرج 
ما نخجل من انفسنا بعد ما كنا شيعة حق صرنا بؤرة للفساد  والكل يتكلم على بناتنا وشبابنا 

اعرف ان كلامي قاسي شوي بس والله من قهري

----------


## النغم انيني

تشكري اختي العزيزة على الطرح وعلى فكرة مو كل اللي يكتبو انهم قطيفيات يعني قطيفيات
بس هالظاهرة موجودة فعلا على الاقل ادا بيشوهو سمعه حالهم ماله داعي يشوهو سمعة بنات القطيف بشكل عااام


تحياتي

----------


## احلى ليل

اي والله صدقتي
واول يوم في رمضان كنت حاطة قناة سكوب
وتفاجئت لما لمحت كلمة القطيف
وإلا السالفة بنت قاعدة تسولف معاعم واسمها بنت القطيف
يعني لهدرجة وصل بهم الحال.....عيني عينك على التلفزيون......صحيح مو كاتبه اسمها صريح بس كاتبة اسم منطقة كاملة ملئية بالناس الاشراف من شيعة امير المؤمنين
واالله ما يندرى هل هي قطيفية صحيح أو أحد يحب يشوه سمعتنا
بس والله هالزمن ما تستبعدي عنه شي
يمكن قطيفية وعايشة دنيتها بالطول وبالعرض ولا حسيب ولا رقيب
الله يكون في العون بس
ويهدينا ويهدي شبابنا

وفي نهاية هدرتي أحب اشكرش على طرح الموضوع......على الاقل فتحتي لنا مجال نعبر عن اللي نشوفه ويسود وجوهنا حسبي الله عليهم

----------


## نور الهدى

نوارة 

ما قصرتي جبتي على الجرح 

فعلا في اشياء يسوونها بهباله وبغباء وما يدركون ابعادها 

مو بس عندكم عندنا خير من الله 

بشكل عام مو بس البنات حتى الشباب بتصرفاتهم الغير مسئولة والعبثية يشووهون سمعة مذهب اهل البيت عليهم السلام 

المفروض نكون قدوة لاهل البيت دام اننا نقول اننا شيعتهم 

ومن الي يشوفونه عطاهم دافع قوي لمهاجمتنا وتشويه مذهب اهل البيت  عليهم السلام البعيد كل البعد عن هالتصرفات اللا مسئولة 

تصرفات تقهر وتبط الجبد 

الله يستر علينا وعليكم وعلى جميع المسلمين والمسلمات اجمعين

----------


## مهند سيف

السلام عليكم جميعاً
بصراحة لا تعالوا شوفوهم في قنوات الزواج بكثره
لازواج مسيار بعد ياسلام قطيفيات ومسيار ما تركب عن جد
بصراحه أذا في بنات يتزوجون مسيار عندنا واين الشباب
الي عندنا فنادق دبي زحمة منهم ولا البحرين ما لك مكان 
رافعين تسعيرة الفندق علينا وحنا نروح بس نشتري
متاي وحلوه

----------


## القلب المرح

*السلام عليكم*
*اختي الكريمة جميل طرحك للموضوع*
*يعطيك الله العافيه*
*هناك قنوات كثيرة تخص لهذا مايسمى بشات الاس ام اس حيث يلقى فيه بعض من الشباب والفتيات استغلال التعارف وماشابه بذلك .. وهناك قنوات شنل فورتين مثلا بها هذا الشئ والانوار على ما اعتقد لكن  هؤلاء يستعملوه بطريقه صائبه للتهنئه وغيرها  وليس للتعارف* 
*والتي هي للتعارف من القنوات الاخرى كلها خسائر ونصب عالبشريه وكلها مجرد اوهام تنطرح لاملاء الفراغ فقط* 
*شكرا لك* 
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*السلام عليكم*
*شكرا اختي العزيزة لهذا الموضوع العطر*
*واتمنا لكي كل التوفيق والسداد تحياتي*

----------


## الباسل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسمحو لي ان اكتفي بجملة مفيدة واحدة فقط:
كل اناء بما فيه ينضح.
جزيل الشكر والتقدير على طرح الموضوع المهم.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حلو موضوعش خيو فعلا الواحد ينبط جبده من هاشوفات الي يشوفها
بالأول مستحيل اتشوف شيعي ولا من القطيف عالتلفزيون الحين وين ما تروح قطيفية وقطيفي كأنه ما فيه الى اهل القطيف قاعدين يشتركون في هيك مهزلة 
ومثل ما قالوا الأخوات ان منهم قطافى صحيح ومنهم من يدعي انه قطيفي
بس في النهاية ويش السبب ؟؟
اولا التربية و مراقبة الأهل الي هي احتضان الشاب والشابة وخلونهم خبز ايدهم يعجنوهم ويشكلوهم مثل ما يبغوا مو يحطوا المقاديير وخلو التلفزيون والفضائيات هي الي اتشكل الشباب وبعدين تجي الحسرة والندم
اصدقاء السوء الي منتشرين في كل مكان وزاوية حذاري منهم 
وو...طولت عليكم 
لكن حلو الموضوع ويستهال هدرة

----------


## كبرياء

يسلمووووووو على الموضوع الحساس 
بس من وجهة نظري ان كل مجتمع فيه الزين  والي مو زين  
ومو شرط انها قطيفيه ومذهبها هو آل البيت عليهم السلام انها 

تكون بعيده عن مثل هالسخافات  
وبعد أصحاب المذهب الثاني مالهم حق على مجموعه من الشيعيه الي هم بعيدين عن أخلاقهم انهم  
يمسكوا عليهم مثل هالأمور لانه في بعد من بناتهم كثيرر وملايين يتبعوا هالتوافه 
وليس بيدنا شيء سوى ان نرفع ايدينا وندعو العجل العجل ياااامهديناا 
تقبليـــــــ مروريـــــــ وتحيــــــــــااتيـــ

----------


## ملاك الحسا

تسلم ايدك على ماخط لنا قلمك الرائع ..

انا وياك نتفق " والله يهدي الجميع ..

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

@
@@
@@@@
@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@
@@@تـســــــــــلم@@@
@@@مـشـكــــــــــور@@@
@@@بـــــارك الله فيـــك@@@
@@@جـزآك الله خـير@@@
@@@يعطيك العافية@@@
@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@
@@@@@
@@@
@

----------


## ميسور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشكورة  نوارة الدنيا على طرح هالموضوع.

الهادف والمفيد  وعلى هذه القسوة

وعلى غيرتش على بنات وشباب القطيف

اللي أنا واحد منهم ويهمني أمرهم

واللي يضرهم يضرني واللي ماأدري 

وش سووفي منطقة القطيف

خربوها وخربو سمعتها 

لكن صدق اللي قال نحنا اللي خربنا سمعتها

ليش الشباب ماعدهم غيرة على بلدهم

 والشابات اللي مايهمهم 

أمرهم

 في الاسواق الشباب على بعضهم

ومايفكر في أمرهم 

لويعرف الشاب ان هذي وهذي 

خواته كان مافعل فعلاته

لكن اللي صايرحاير

يمشي وينكب على البنت طاير

لانه مايعرف من اخته في الاسلام صاير

هذي نذالة موعدالة واللي له فضل يبقا له

شباب القطيف ضاعو 

وضيعو نا في بلدنا وراحو

واحد من الدمام واحد من جدة

علمو اهل ديرتنا على الهجة

وآبائنا من قده

يمشي وكأنه ما احد عنده

يجيب الولد والثاني والثالث

والله يعلم ييمه من يبقا لش

الزوج هايت في البحرين

والمرى تشكي منين الدّيَن

رجلها راح دبي والبحرين

وهي تحجي عنه بالزين

الشباب تعلمو السفرات

ومن السفر زادت السيئات

الولد والبنت في ضيق 

والرجل كل يوم عنده صديق

يوم قنات ويوم بنات 

وولاده صارو عُرَات

              اعذروني اخواني اخواتي كل هذا من القهر والله وعندي اكثر

لكن عاد الوقت مايسمح لي واعذروني مرة ثانية

----------


## w_alwaheed

والله اول ماقريت الكـــــــــــــــــلام حسيت براحه وانا مازالت الدنيا بخير 


على قولتك لمتى واحنى نغطي راسنا في التراب نثل النعام 


وليش ما نواجه المشاكل البسيطه الي وصلتنا الى الوضع السيئ 

كل الشكر الك  


وتحياتي الخاصه 


ومبروك عليك الشهر

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> تشكري اختي العزيزة على الطرح وعلى فكرة مو كل اللي يكتبو انهم قطيفيات يعني قطيفيات
> بس هالظاهرة موجودة فعلا على الاقل ادا بيشوهو سمعه حالهم ماله داعي يشوهو سمعة بنات القطيف بشكل عااام
> 
> 
> تحياتي



النغم أنيني 
أشكر تواجدك الكريم 
يمكن مو كلهم قطيفيات 
لكن الغالب انهم قطيفيات ويتفاخروا بذكر اسم منطقتهم عشان يشوهوا سمعتها

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> اي والله صدقتي
> واول يوم في رمضان كنت حاطة قناة سكوب
> وتفاجئت لما لمحت كلمة القطيف
> وإلا السالفة بنت قاعدة تسولف معاعم واسمها بنت القطيف
> يعني لهدرجة وصل بهم الحال.....عيني عينك على التلفزيون......صحيح مو كاتبه اسمها صريح بس كاتبة اسم منطقة كاملة ملئية بالناس الاشراف من شيعة امير المؤمنين
> واالله ما يندرى هل هي قطيفية صحيح أو أحد يحب يشوه سمعتنا
> بس والله هالزمن ما تستبعدي عنه شي
> يمكن قطيفية وعايشة دنيتها بالطول وبالعرض ولا حسيب ولا رقيب
> الله يكون في العون بس
> ...



أحلى ليل 
يمكن انا ما أشوف قنوات الأغاني والمسخرة اللله يبعدنا واياكم عن مشاهدتها  الي مثل ما سمعت تكثر سوالف بناتنا عليها 
كانت معاي بنت تدرس بالدبلوم والبنت هذي على قد حالها نوعا ما  لدرجة ان ابوها مضيق عليها في سالفة شحن الجوال وكانت دايما تشتكي من عدم وجود رصيد وفي يوم كانت مستانسة عشان ابوها اليوم بيعطيها مصروف الشهر وبتروح تشتري ليها بطاقة شحن 
تجينا بيوم ثاني وهي فرحانة انها ضيعت نصف قيمة بطاقة الشحن عشان شات وحدة من القنوات أول مرة اسمع باسمها  ....لما رجعت للبيت دورت على هالقناة ولقيتها قناة أغاني رخيصة أجارنا الله واياكم من النظر اليها 
يعني اكو بنات تحرم نفسها من الضروريات عشان هالسخافات

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> نوارة 
> 
> 
> ما قصرتي جبتي على الجرح  
> فعلا في اشياء يسوونها بهباله وبغباء وما يدركون ابعادها  
> مو بس عندكم عندنا خير من الله  
> بشكل عام مو بس البنات حتى الشباب بتصرفاتهم الغير مسئولة والعبثية يشووهون سمعة مذهب اهل البيت عليهم السلام  
> المفروض نكون قدوة لاهل البيت دام اننا نقول اننا شيعتهم  
> ومن الي يشوفونه عطاهم دافع قوي لمهاجمتنا وتشويه مذهب اهل البيت عليهم السلام البعيد كل البعد عن هالتصرفات اللا مسئولة  
> ...



أم محمد 
مو احنا دايما ندعي المثالية واحنا بعيدين عنها 
وتصرفات بناتنا وشبابنا من سيء لاسوء 
وثقة الاهل الزايدة هي الي مطينة الموضوع 
ماكو بنت خانت أهلها الا وأهلها عاطيينها الثقة العمياء

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> السلام عليكم جميعاً
> 
> بصراحة لا تعالوا شوفوهم في قنوات الزواج بكثره
> لازواج مسيار بعد ياسلام قطيفيات ومسيار ما تركب عن جد
> بصراحه أذا في بنات يتزوجون مسيار عندنا واين الشباب
> الي عندنا فنادق دبي زحمة منهم ولا البحرين ما لك مكان 
> رافعين تسعيرة الفندق علينا وحنا نروح بس نشتري
> 
> متاي وحلوه



مهند سيف 
معقولة !!!!!
قطيفية ومسيار هههههههه
وين صايرة هذي 
صحيح عقولهم شطحت واجد ومحتاجين احد يرجعها لمكانها 

اشكر مرورك وتعقيبك

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *اختي الكريمة جميل طرحك للموضوع*
> *يعطيك الله العافيه*
> *هناك قنوات كثيرة تخص لهذا مايسمى بشات الاس ام اس حيث يلقى فيه بعض من الشباب والفتيات استغلال التعارف وماشابه بذلك .. وهناك قنوات شنل فورتين مثلا بها هذا الشئ والانوار على ما اعتقد لكن هؤلاء يستعملوه بطريقه صائبه للتهنئه وغيرها وليس للتعارف* 
> *والتي هي للتعارف من القنوات الاخرى كلها خسائر ونصب عالبشريه وكلها مجرد اوهام تنطرح لاملاء الفراغ فقط* 
> *شكرا لك* 
> 
> *تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*



القلب المرح 
صحيح اكو قنوات للاهداءات 
لكن حتى هذي تصير فيها تجاوزات 
شكرا لك ولتعقيبك

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *شكرا اختي العزيزة لهذا الموضوع العطر*
> 
> *واتمنا لكي كل التوفيق والسداد تحياتي*



كميل الفضلي 
أشكر مرورك الكريم 
ودعاؤك الاكرم

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اسمحو لي ان اكتفي بجملة مفيدة واحدة فقط:
> كل اناء بما فيه ينضح.
> جزيل الشكر والتقدير على طرح الموضوع المهم.



الباسل 
خير الكلام ما قل ودل 
لو الأهل تعبوا روحهم شوي في تربية اولادهم وتعبوا روحعهم شوي بمراقبتهم كنا ما وصلنا لهذا الانحطاط

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> حلو موضوعش خيو فعلا الواحد ينبط جبده من هاشوفات الي يشوفها
> بالأول مستحيل اتشوف شيعي ولا من القطيف عالتلفزيون الحين وين ما تروح قطيفية وقطيفي كأنه ما فيه الى اهل القطيف قاعدين يشتركون في هيك مهزلة 
> ومثل ما قالوا الأخوات ان منهم قطافى صحيح ومنهم من يدعي انه قطيفي
> بس في النهاية ويش السبب ؟؟
> اولا التربية و مراقبة الأهل الي هي احتضان الشاب والشابة وخلونهم خبز ايدهم يعجنوهم ويشكلوهم مثل ما يبغوا مو يحطوا المقاديير وخلو التلفزيون والفضائيات هي الي اتشكل الشباب وبعدين تجي الحسرة والندم
> اصدقاء السوء الي منتشرين في كل مكان وزاوية حذاري منهم 
> وو...طولت عليكم 
> لكن حلو الموضوع ويستهال هدرة



عفاف الهدى 
عاشت ايدك على هالهدرة الي جت بالصميم

----------


## سعودابوكاظم

المذهب الشيعي مثل الجبل المكون من الصخور عندما تهب العواصف تبقى الصخور وتذهب الاتربة والغبار . هذة عبارة فلسفية ارجو فهمها والتعمق في معناها

----------


## ميسور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ليش نحنا نستغرب  هالشيئ اللي للأسف

يعتبرونه البنات والشباب جرءة

شوف الشباب في مدائن الألعاب

مثل الحكير وغيرها

رحت مرة واتمنيت مارحت لِما شفته

من عينك عينك الفساد

الله يجيرنا وإياكم منه

الشباب يوقفون برة اللي لابس شورة

واللي شعره كنه شعر ثور هائج

واللي لابس مزلط و طبعن وأكيد فيهم

من شباب القطيف مع أني ما حطيت بالي عليهم زين

ويستنو اللي تطلع وتكهكه واللي شعرها طالع

واللي ظاعت عبايتها هذا وأزيد من هذا

واستنتجت هالشيئ لمن دخلت

وشفت بعيني وياليت عيني ما شافت

الشابات على بعظهم البعظ

ويوم رحت مع الجهال اللي حبيت أونسهم

ضاق خلقي 

هاذي عبايتها طايرة

وهاذي البوشية من عليها ضايعة

وهاذي وهاذي وغيرها والله قهر وفضيحة للشرف

لكن العتب على اهالينا اللي تاركينا على هوانا ومايدرون

في الصحيح نمشي والافي الغلط نمشي

في بعض الاحيان يكون الشاب محتاج رعاية

اليوم طفشان اليوم زهقان ابي اسافر

خذ ولدي هاك فلوس وجوازك عندك 

وينكم يالشباب العدلين و مايدري انهم معفنين 

يالله على سوريا زيارة استغفر الله لايابوك والله اللي معاك

مايبون الزيارة يبون وين البنات .           استغفر الله العظيم

ويجي ويتحمدونه عالسلامة ويتقبل الله 

على ويش عاد تتحمدونه ياليت مارجع لديرته

وعلى ويش الله يتقبل على الفساد .          استغفر الله 

السنة اللي بعدها نفس الشي وياويلكم من الله 

لكن هذا كله من فعايلنا نحنا يبعض الآباء 

ليش نفعل ملايرضي الله

شوف ويش صار دار الزمن وفعل مافعلت بالناس

لويعرفون ان الزمن دوار كان مافعلو كل هذا

اللعب بالاعراض لو يستحون بعض الشباب والشابات كان ماصار اللي يصير

لكن مايستحون  كم الله ساتر عليهم لكن مايعرفون  لاوالله يعرفون 

الحيا لكن يتجاهلوه كم واحد رديئ خرب واحد زين

حتى الهنود صارو يلعبون بأعراضنا 

قام واحد يتصل يوم يومين ثلاثة 

اخذت رقمه لكن كل يوم يتغيرالرقم

اتصلت على آخر رقم من جوالي تفاجئت رد عليي هندي

من انت 
انا هندي 
ويش تبي
ابي مصخرة . والله حالة صرنا مصخرة
ويش تبي
ابي حرمة 
من قطيف   لعنك الله ياهندي
كيف جيب رقم
 جيب من صديق
ليش يبي حرمة 

يبي حرمة عشان (              )  استغفر الله
انت مسلم صديق
ايوه انا مسلم
في زواج ايوه
كم ولد 
3 بنت واحد ولد   الله عطاك 3 عشان يمتحنك يالخبل 
مافي صوم
لا اليوم مريض
انت مسلم
ايوه
ليش تصل
يبي حرمة 
عندك بنات 
ايوه 3 بنت واحد ولد
استغفر الله
 صديق وين بنت انت
في هنديا
جيب وحده منهم                  استغفر الله

ليش صديق  
عشان انا سوي سيمسيم انت
استغفر الله
لا لا لا لا لا لا  صديق حرام انت كلام

ألحين حس انه حرام
يوم قلت له جيب وحدا من بناتك 
ندم الهندي وظل يعتذر يوم انقرص
وقال والله صحيح مافي كويس
انا غلطان 100%وانا آسف صديق واجد
صديق انا شغل مزرعة
صديق في كلام هذا رقم كويس حرمة سعودي
انا مافي فكر زين علطول فكر هذا كويس 
الله الله  انا مافي كويس 

شفتو كيف إذا الواحد خاف على عرضه وش يصير فيه
وإذا الواحد حاول يتعبث بأعراض الغير وش يصير له 
لكن عاد إذا كان فعلن الفاعل يحس أما إذا كان ماعنده 
غيرة ولاحمية بيفعل كل مايحلو له ولاهو مهتم لكن الله
يمهل ولايهمل  واسمحولي اخواني اخواتي على الإطالة

----------


## روح تائبهـ

_آآآآآآآآآآآه_ والله من كل قلبي تطلع
 اني بعد اكره البنات اللي يمشون بالغلط 
لا والمشكله يعترفو انهم يسووو ذا الشي بس
 عندهم الموضوع عادي
يعني الحين اشوف البنات كل وحده تقول اللي ماتعرف
 احد يعني غبيه وماعندها سالفه 
وين قاعدين لايكون في اوروبا واحنا ماندري حتى يصير 
كل وحده عندها بوي فرند 
بجد سخافه وانحطاط لأبعد درجه يعني لهدرجه تناسوو قدوتنا السيده فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام
بجد والله الموضوع يقهر ويرفع الضغط ....
_أذا ماخـــلوت الدهــر يومــاً ... فلا تقل خلوت ولكن قل علي رقيب_ 
_ولا تحسبن الله يغفل ساعة ... ولا انـمـا تـخـفـيـه عـنـه يـغـيـــــب_ 
تسلمي خيتي على الطرح الراقي لاعدمنا جديدك ...

----------


## اسير الهوى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انا اول شي اهنيك خيتي نوارة على الموضوع الروعة واللي يستاهل احلى تقدير

اولا خلينا ناخذ الموضوع حبة حبة ولو طولنا فيه..

اول شي خلينا نبعد الطرف الثاني ولا نقول انهم يدعو باسماء القطيف لان كذا نقدر نحصر الموضوع ونحس فيه بجد ونتعامل معاه باكثر شفافيه..

ولا نقول خل الطرف الثاني يشوف نفسه ترا اللي فيه بلا اكثر.. مالينا شغل احنا خلنا بنفسنا اول..

وبعد لانقول زي ماتقدم احد الاخوان ان المذهب الشيعي كالجبل صامد وما تأثر فيه الرياح وتطاير عنه الغبار بس

 لان احنا كذا مو قاعدين نتحمل المسؤلية لا قاعدين نقول ان حنا اشرف الناس وهذا صحيح وبلا شك

 بس مو قاعدين ننظر لعيوبنا ومشاكلنا ... وليعذرني اخي الكريم لاختلاف رأئيي..

يعني لا نخلي اللوم على غيرنا ونقول ان احنا كاملين والكامل الله ومافينا عيوب..

هذي الاعمال ان كانت بجهل فهي اكبر من التعمد لان الوضع حساس مرة والكل ينتظر منا اي غلطة عشان يلومنا

وهذا الشي المفروض الكل حاس فيه ولانتجاهله كنا بنات ولا اولاد الكل هنا على حد مقصلة وحدة..

وعلى ما اعتقد ان هذا الاشياء كلها تجي من الناس اللي يحسو روحهم من الطبقات الراقية في المجتمع

او اللي يبغي يصير منهم ومثلهم... مثلا يوم قلنا يبنات لاتفحو وجوهكم قالو انتو متخلفين وهذا هو الحجاب الشرعي 

ومو كل وحدة تفتح وجها وتتحجب يعني مو زينه ووووو وقامو بالدفاع عن هذا المبدأ..

احنا مانختلف معاكم بكل الكلام اللي تقولوه لكن هذي هي الآثار وهذي هي الطعنات اللي بنحصلها وبيتاذى منها غيركم واللي مامشى بطريقكم..

لان الخير يخص والشر يعم... فسمحنا في مجتمعنا بفتح الوجه وقامو يسوو حركاتهم الحضارية قصة الشعر طالعة والمكياج over والحالة حالة..

يعني التنازلات هذي صارت ضدنا وصارو بناتنا هم اللي يتحكمو بافعالهم وعلى هواهم ولا نقدر نقول ليهم ولا حاجة..

هذي جهة..والجهة الثانية..

البنت ماتلحق تتخرج من ابتدائي هذا اذا تخرجت يعطوها جوال آخر مديل ويقولو ليش يحاصروها خلوها تتعامل من التطور..

بس يوم يشترو ليها الجوال هم معاها ومن يدخلو البيت خلاص ينسوها وهي تتابع التلفزيون والبرامج البايخة

 وتقعد عن طريق التسلية وملئ الفراغ تلعب بالرسايل عاد باسم اهل القطيف لو غيره لانها بعدين اذا تتطورت العلاقات السيئة

 اللي جت من طريق الرسائل بتنعرف انها من القطيف.. وللاسف في بنات تقولو ماشافو خير ولايصدقو على الله يكلمو ولد او شاب..

وفي جروح بزيادة بعد..؟؟

في بنات يطلعو برا يعني يحبو الناس اللي من برا القطيف ليش؟؟؟ عشان ذاك مابيفضحها وهي ماتدري 

ان ذاك بيشهر بها ولا بيرحمها ازيد من ولاد القطيف وبينشر غسيلها ببلاش وعلى مستوى العالم بعد..

روحو المجمعات وشوفو اوروحو الرياض البنات يطلعو من مجمعاتهم السكنية الى الاسواق ووو.... مناظر والعياذ بالله تعور القلب..

عموما الموضوع طويل ومايخلص بس لازم يؤخذ بجدية يعني مو بس صفحة نقاش بمنتدى

 لا شوفو الناس التعبانه هذي ورشدوهم ووروهم وش اللي صاير كان يحسو شوي..

طبعا الموضوع لانه على البنات فانا حصرته على البنات لكن الشباب بعد عندهم بلاوي اكثر وافجع بعد يمكن نتكلم عنها بمواضيع ثانية..

شكرا للجميع والشكر الخاص لنوارة الدنيا على موضوعها المميز..

----------


## ميسور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشكور أخونا yaserali  
ونتمنى لويكون الخط أوضح من كذا شوي
لأن الخط مش واضح كويس
ونتمنى منك التعديل لوضوح الخط ليتعرف بعض الزوار وبعض الأعضاء القراءة شاكراً لك

اخي الكريم نحن لا نريد فعلاً طرح غالبية اللوم على الشابات
وإنما نريد ربط الموضوع بين الشباب والشابات
لأن القضية مرتبطه بين الطرفين.
حتى نكون منصفين وغير أنحيازيين
لأحد الطرفين .
نحن نريد نقاش هادف ومن ثم
نريد طرح بعض الحلول والأقتراحات
لحل ولو بعض الشيئ من هذه القضية
لأنه لايمكننا حلها كاملة .
فَحَلُهَا ليس بالبسيط علينا
ولكن حلها عند صاحب العصر والزمان اسهل بكثير.
أما نحن فنريد أن نسعى لحل بعض منها ولكن السؤال كيف؟؟

كيف ومتى نسعى في تعريف لبعض الشباب والشابات بأن مايقومون به هو عين الخطأ ؟؟
وبأي اسلوب ان نتوصل إليهم
 وبأي أسلوب نتوصل إلى بعض الحلول ؟؟

ولكن هذا السؤال لايطرح نفسه الأن لماذا ؟؟
الجواب : يلزمنا أن نتعرف على الكثير والكثير من الحالات والقضايا حتى يمكننا 
وضع حلول لتلك الحالات القضايا .

إذاً اخواني اخواتي .
أنا ومن خلال عيشي في هذه الحيات مررت بكثير من القضايا 
وقد تعرفت على بعض الشباب الذين لايهمهم أمر الأخرين
ولكن بعد أن عَرّفْتَهُمْ على بعض الأخطاء التي يقومون 
بفعلها ارتدعو وبعضهم لم يرتدع وما السبب في ذلك ؟؟
السبب أن هاؤلاء الذين لم يرتدعو وجدت بأنه لايوجد 
لديهم إيمان بتاتاً  . لأنهم يتقلبون وهم أستغفر الله اشبه بالمنافقون
  وأنهم يحبون الدنيا ولايفكرون بالآخرة
وأما الذين أرتدعو فقلوبهم حية لكن يريدون لبعض التوجيهات السليمة 
حتى يتمكنو من الإقلاع عن هذه الأفعال المُشِيِنَةَ
 وشكراً لكم .ولي عودةً إنشاء الله تعالى

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 

تسلمي على  الموضوع الحساس

----------


## اسير الهوى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عذرا للعودة مرة اخرى بس الموضوع مرة يستاهل واتمنى من الجميع المشاركة والتفاعل معاه اكثر

يمكن ينعاد الكلام شوي او حتى لو تغير بس بيكون بنفس المغزا ماعلش اعزائي..

موضوعنا عن رسائل الجوال في القنوات والاهدائات..

انا عندي سؤال وش الهدف من هذي الافعال بصراحة؟؟؟؟

لاتقول لي بس كذا او من الفراغ او باعذار واهية اصلاً

لان البنت اذا تعرف انها شريفة مابترضى من احد يطعن فيها بحرف واحد اما اذا كانت تفتكر نفسها شريف بس

فهي اللي بتقوم بسوالف كذا ... لاتقول هذا رسايل بس وماحد شايفنها ولاحد عارفنها لا لان التقوى والشرف والعفة تكون بكل شي..

لو بس اذا سألوها من هي رمزك ومقتدك قالت باعلا صوت السيدة فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام او السيدة زينب عليها السلام..

اهل البيت عليهم السلام بريئين من الاعمال اللي كذا ياخواتي والله الامر متأزم مرة وفي ناس واجد قاعدة تتكلم..

انا اجيب ليكم مثال .. احنا بالعمل عندنا ناس بدو صدقو ان كم واحد يقول لي عنده صديقات من القطيف ويقعد يجرح فينا..

اذا انا صرت بهذا الموقف وش اسوي بس شغلتي ادافع عنهم يضحكو عليي لانهم من صج عندهم صديقات يعني ليهم حق..

وكيف عرفوهم ..؟؟ عرفوهم من الشات ومن الاسواق ومن ومن....

واحنا موبس نسلم الامر لصاحب الامر القائم عجل الله فرجه ونقول ننتظره يظهر ويحل المشكله..

احنا المفروض نصلح حالنا قبل ظهوره لان التقي هو اللي بينصر الامام عجل الله فرجه اما السيئ فالله اعلم كيف بيكون حاله..

واحنا المفروض مانعطي لنفسنا فرصة للمشي بها التفاهات اللي ماوراها الا البلا  والاعمار قصيرة ترا ليش مانفكر بلحظة حضور ملك الموت..

الموت مايعرف صغير والاكبير وانتو تشوفو الحين اكثر اللي يموتو شباب يادافع البلا والله يطول باعماركم..

الكلام هذا طالع بحرقة فاعذروني وترا ماخلصت ولي عودة مرة ثالثة بس بتكون اقسا شوي..

عزيزي ميسور انا ماتكلمت بموضوع الشباب وهو صحيح مرتبط معاه بل موضوع واحد بس حصرت 

الموضوع عشان لا يتشتت وليي موضوع عن الشباب فجيعة بعد افتحه ليكم هاليومين ونشوف مشاركتكم وآرائكم

----------


## فرح

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه بجد يتالم القلب وتبكي العين  بدل الدموع دما
انا كنت اذا اسمع مثل هيك ما اصدق واقول مستحيل بنات القطيف 
يسوووووها ؟!
لكن موغريبه اذا الاهل مرفهين اولادهم بعدة اساليب والا بعيد
كل البعد عن رقابة الابناء بجد ما الوم الشباب والفتيات يلام الوالدين
اين التربيه اين اسس الدين ليش كله متروك اصبح الدين غريب بغربة
اهله لابتعادهم عنه..كل همه( سفراته وملذاته وشهواته )المعذره ع هيك كلمه 
ولو اني ما احب هيك كلام ..عدة مرات اسمع مثل تكلم عنه
اخووي ياسر كيف هذه الفتاه تسمح للنفسها الاهانه وحتى لو كان الشاب من القطيف 
الشرف اهم شيئ في الحياه ليش هذا كله لاجل كلمه قالها حلوووه لاجل الحب 
والخرابيط ..اين عقلك وتفكبرك ياابنت الزهراء لاننا كلنا بنات الزهراء عليها السلام
تريدين الزواج تزوجووا فتيات عاقلات الآن مومثل قبل مافيه دراسه فيه توعيه 
فيه محاضرات اسلاميه تفكير بالعقل الاتفعليه حرام سواء هذا الرجل شيعي اوع مذهب آخر 
اثم كبير حتى في القران واضح وضوح الشمس ..
لكن من البدايه لاتوجد تربيه ..اساس لايوجد هل البناء يكون قوووي وصامد الاجابه
لا والف لا ؟وحتى الشاب انت تفعل هذا الشي مع الاخرين هل ترضاه الى اعز الناس 
اليك اهلك ؟تكون الاجابه لا ؟ليش بنات الناس لاتوجدلهم اهل وحميه الموجوده لديك 
اتقووو الله ايها الوالدان في اولادكم علموهم لاتعدوهم كبار وهم لازالووا بحاجه اليكم 
اسفه ع الاطاله ويمكن خرجت عن اساس الموضوع 
اكرر اسفي 
كل الشكر لك خيتووو
ع الطرح 
وربي يهدي شبابنا وفتياتنا ولا اخص توجد فئه كبيره 
ينشد بها الظهر سواء من الشباب او الفتيات 
اجمل الامنيات للجميع بالتوفيق والهدايه

----------

